# Does Anyone feed Fenugreek seeds to goats?



## fiset94 (Aug 19, 2013)

I was thinking of giving my N.D  doe in milk Fenugreek seeds. She just had her baby 2 weeks ago and we will be milking her soon. Does anyone have suggestions/experience with this?

I am nursing my 6 month old.. and I thought .. Hey.. it works for me to increase the milk flow... why not her!!

Michele


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2013)

been waiting for someone to have an answer....

very interesting.... hopefully you can find an answer and share.


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 20, 2013)

Noo one????


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2013)

You may want to consider this book... The Complete Herbal Handbook for Farm & Stable
by Juliette de Bairacli Levy It has the fenugreek in it  also goat health.

Dr. Detloff was a "regular" dairy vet that changed everything he was doing.... 
http://www.organicvalley.coop/why-organic/humane-treatment/staff-veterinarians/

his book is Alternative treatments for Ruminant Animals

Maybe this will help.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 20, 2013)

Unless you can find some info saying fenugreek is harmful to goats - why not do your own experiment?  I'd love to know what you find out!


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for all your input! I have decided to give it a try. I am going to start milking her next week.... then add Fenugreek the week after and compare the amount  of milk difference. I will keep you posted! 

Michele


----------



## woodsie (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Banriona (Dec 7, 2013)

I too am very interested in the outcome of this experiment.  I'll have to get that book too Southern!  I know fenugreek worked wonders for me when I was nursing.  Also helped lower my blood sugar some (especially comforting being pregnant and diabetic).

What's the verdict fiset?


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 7, 2013)

I feed fenugreek seeds to my goats. I usually check to see how much they are sprayed but I mix about one tablespoon for every 75 pound goat. It is high in protein, potassium, and magnesium. 
I usually use it for a pick me upper for just kidded does but it is great for reducing the chance of blood, respiratory, and infections.
I don't know if this helps but it is one thing which I use for my goats.


----------

